

What's next for Apple: iTora, iBible and iKoran? - rananth

Would it be surprising, if Apple takes the path towards spirituality (remember, Steve Jobs once led a life of an ascetic) and starts offering the sacred books in its own digitized version? I am pretty sure that it would definitely have its mark of an "angelic" touch with a wonderful font design, not to mention a human voice option to render the recitation to take the believers to the greatest emotional heights. You would never know, given Apple's marketing savvy, they could bundle this with the iCoffin package, too.
======
JCB_K
There are quite a few bible apps out there already. Most popular one is just
called Bible I believe, it's free. There's a couple of very high quality ones
as well.

Know less about the other 2 options, but I imagine there's different options
there as well.

On the other hand, there were loads of musical instrument apps, and then Apple
came with Garageband, which is far superior. Keep an eye on Apple's career
page, as soon as they start hiring bible scholars you know what's going to
happen.

